# avatar



## jaredalert9 (Apr 22, 2010)

hello if you`ve seen avatar the movie rate it out of 10


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 22, 2010)

4


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 22, 2010)

6

EDIT: Watched in IMAX 3D. I want my 20 bucks back.


----------



## pitman (Apr 22, 2010)

It was an ok movie, 6.


----------



## jaredalert9 (Apr 22, 2010)

9/10 i saw it in 3-D


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 22, 2010)

8-9


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 22, 2010)

Id give it a 7 it could have had more points, but it got kinda preachy to me near the end.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 23, 2010)

8 Nice movie, got the Blu-Ray + DVD


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

8.
Avatar is awesome.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

6/10 the movie looks nice but its actually pretty boring and too predictable


----------



## Am0s (Apr 23, 2010)

4 too slow and boring


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 26, 2010)

i liked it pretty cool. 9-10


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 26, 2010)

10

I love movies and I'm very simple when it comes to rating..
This one was easily the mere top, as I expected to see visual spectacle, and it entertained me every second of it's running time.
I'm not some fanboy or anything, I simply liked it, and I also understand people who felt disappointed because of the story or something else, we're all different after all.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

5/10

Crappy love line. ;O

Na'vi aliens didn't really...yeah. =/

Reminded me of Small Soldiers.


----------



## sKeEt (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought we are suppose to TALK about Avatar? I don't like how some people these days look at movies. When you watch a movie your usually supposed to be able to relate to the characters onscreen. What did you understand about the movie? What did you take with you from it? 

There is a reason this movie is so popular (regardless of how similar a story it is) and even affected people to the point of becoming depressed after watching it. You usually don't expect something from a movie, you take something from it. It's an experience that goes beyond just watching a movie. Otherwise, what do you watch it for?


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw this movie in theaters back when it was showing. I liked it, I have it on BluRay and I'm looking forward to seeing it again. 8/10.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 30, 2010)

sKeEt said:
			
		

> I thought we are suppose to TALK about Avatar? I don't like how some people these days look at movies. When you watch a movie your usually supposed to be able to relate to the characters onscreen. What did you understand about the movie? What did you take with you from it?
> 
> There is a reason this movie is so popular (regardless of how similar a story it is) and even affected people to the point of becoming depressed after watching it. You usually don't expect something from a movie, you take something from it. It's an experience that goes beyond just watching a movie. Otherwise, what do you watch it for?


The OP wanted a rating of the movie. I gave him what he requested.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

7, i think. It reminds me of Disgaea (when the humans trying to take over the neitherworld).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Even as "Pocohantas" or "Dances With Wolves" in space it was pretty good. I was it in IMAX 3D and thought it was very good visually, mainly because it lacked a lot of "OH MY GOD ITS 3D" gimmicks and made it simply a subtle part of the movie.

As for movies in 2009 though, Star Trek was better. Star Trek was fucking amazing.

Still a good movie though, but see it in 3D. Some theaters still have it in 3D.


----------



## leona3166 (May 4, 2010)

6 I think.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

I saw it the day it was released (or the day after, I can't remember) and it was awesome. The 3D was absolutely gorgeous, and whoever said it looked like crap probably didn't wear his/her 3D glasses.

As for the story, it was good, but it could've been more. I always hate how most films get some sweet love-story mixed with an action packed story. It just doesn't match...


----------



## anaxs (May 4, 2010)

i saw it in 3-d and it was pretty good
and i liked the story line too
i would give it an 8-9


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Watched in 3D in the cinema, watched the Blu-ray yesterday (half-watched, was on the computer and it was really my mum that was watching it again).

I'd give it a 10, maybe a 9 if I wanted to sound more critical.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 5, 2010)

6/10

Fern Gully 3D


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2010)

I watched Avatar in 3D. I must say it easily counts as the most boring cinema experience of my life. Pretty visuals aside the story is completely predictable and by the numbers, its just a paint by numbers story that has nothing original to offer. Each and every character in it ticks off a cliché box too, and its about an hour longer than it needs to be with horrible pacing and it feels like it drags on forever.

Its honestly one of the least praise worthy films ever made, I just cant understand why so many people love it.

5/10 (and thats me being generous)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 5, 2010)

9/10. I loved it!


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

2/10 

I want my money back, dammit...

The movie start off nicely but after a while, as soon as you made the link between this and pocahontas, the following movie fails immediately, it's just character and setting swapping... 

but fine... i give it a 6/10 thanks to it's shininess and detailed, but story wise ^

@pingy: simple, people hyped that movie up like that's the best movie made in existance... Now sherlock holmes, i would give it a 10/10 cos dammit sherlock is awesome!!


----------



## Santee (May 5, 2010)

7/10 it was predictable but I liked it considering that trailers give away almost all the story all though that's a problem for every film but it was still predictable without the trailers.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 5, 2010)

1/10
Movie sucked.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 5, 2010)

6.5

Pros:
It looked amazing. Like it's probably technically the prettiest movie I've seen.

Cons: 
The Story sucked
The Script really sucked
The Art direction wasn't very creative
The Characters sucked
McGuffin.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

ANYBODY WHO RATED AVATAR BELOW 9 IS A SOULLESS BASTARD!!!!!!







Even after watching it couple of times.....it's still high on my list, I really like it a lot.....
I'll be watching BluRay on projector at home in few days, and let you know if home experience "less"-ns the movie for me..


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Pretty visuals aside the story is completely predictable and by the numbers, its just a paint by numbers story that has nothing original to offer.


Truth be told, I feel the same way about Shutter Island. 






Does it make it a bad movie? Not really. I can see where it could be a dealbreaker for some but for me it's not a big deal.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2010)

Oh my, my beloved fellow Croatians have terrible taste in movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ESPECIALLY TONI!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh my, my beloved fellow Croatians have terrible taste in movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what they say....better to have terrible taste in movies.....then terrible taste of your weener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides.....I'm kinda subjective..Terminator is my all time favorite, T2 is my all time favorite in second place.....I simply have to like Camerons work


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awkward. I thought Shutter Island was completely unpredictable...

britp0ng.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'll be watching BlueRay on projector at home in few days, and let you know if home experience "less"-ns the movie for me..


It's *BLU*-RAY, MAN!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, I was typing fast, so it was written "reflexively".
I'll fix it now, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 5, 2010)

Avatar = Pocahontas + Matrix + Dancing wolves. Avatar's script is like "Pocahontas" but changing words XD.

Cameron doesn´t are the master making original scripts.

Avatar is simply a product of marketing disguised as film made with a script, previously copied, to exploit the innocence of the average viewer.

All a great example that people eat anything that's on the plate.

Now, flame me for tell the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it beat Mamma Mia.


----------



## Sstew (May 5, 2010)

8. Think the 3D could have been better


----------



## DeadLocked (May 5, 2010)

Loved every single second, don't care if it's not original storyline. One of the greatest movies of the 'noughties' I.M.O.
It's not the stupid drivell that most producers push these days like chick flicks or high school musical, it left one very clear thought in my head...
Imagine how much cryogenic freezing could eff up your marraige when she's age 50 and you're 53 but look 20


----------



## ore0 (May 6, 2010)

1/10
Needs more airbending...

jking
but seriously, what about the ANIME avatar? I feel like that bald kid is just a little too bald...


----------



## Juanmatron (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamma Mia really sucks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen it, never want to. The fact that it broke a record disgusted me.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don´t recommend it and never do it. I see it in the school for petition of girls and really suck. Basicly, they always singing and doing the idiot.


----------

